
This Amazon seller lost $400,000 in sales after being attacked by rival brand - jawns
https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2017/11/17/amazon-seller-targeted
======
mtmail
URL seems to have changed. This works:
[https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/17/amazon-seller-targeted-
virus...](https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/17/amazon-seller-targeted-virus-of-
amazon.html)

------
TaylorGood
Link is down on CNBC site.

